# FR: La mère habille l'enfant / L'enfant est habillé par la mère - voix active / passive



## Ferris Bueller’s Day Off

Bonjour !

Do _La mère habille l'enfant._ and _L'enfant est habillé par la mère._ mean the same thing? Someone told me they don't. The explanation he gave was "_L'enfant est habillé par la mère._ est un état. _La mère habille l'enfant._ est une action." Could someone explain what he meant?

Merci !


----------



## L'irlandais

It’s a grammatical difference.  Être is a state verb.
Verbes d'état et verbes d'action

Similar in English.  The result is the same, the child ends up being dressed by its mother.


> English grammar, a “dynamic verb” means that the verb describes an action rather than a state. In contrast, a “stative verb” means that the verb describes a state rather than an action.


The mother dresses the child.
The child *is* dressed by the mother.  (Be is a state verb in English also.)
You may find some French folks believe that grammar is a set of hard and fast rules about how we must say something.  Rather than viewing it as a variety of options available on how we might like to say something.
So, both sentences are grammatical correct, both appear to describe the same situation.


----------



## k@t

Ferris Bueller’s Day Off said:


> "_L'enfant est habillé par la mère._ est un état.


Non, il s'agit d'une action, elle est à la voix passive, mais c'est une action quand même.
_L'enfant est habillé = L'enfant n'est pas nu _; _l’enfant est habillé d’un costume trois pièces ; l’enfant est habillé comme un adulte_ = ça, ce sont des états.


----------



## Maître Capello

I agree with k@t. It is an action in the passive voice as well.

Things are however not really clear-cut if the agent is not specified: _L'enfant est habillé_. In that case it can be either a state or an action depending on context.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Things are however not really clear-cut if the agent is not specified: _L'enfant est habillé_. In that case it can be either a state or an action depending on context.


En théorie oui, mais dans ce cas-là, avec cette forme-là, dans la pratique, il me semble difficile de supprimer l'agent. C'est en revanche possible avec la forme progressive : _L'enfant est en train d'être habillé_.


----------



## Ferris Bueller’s Day Off

Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> En théorie oui, mais dans ce cas-là, avec cette forme-là, dans la pratique, il me semble difficile de supprimer l'agent.


Cela devient plus vraisemblable si l'on en fait une habitude :

_L'enfant est habillé tous les jours à sept heures._


----------



## Ferris Bueller’s Day Off

Matire: So you're saying that _La mère habille l'enfant._ and _L'enfant est habillé par la mère._ could mean the same thing, depending on the context for the latter. Am I right?


----------



## Nicomon

Suis-je la seule à faire une nuance entre « _être habillé_ »  et « _se faire habiller _»  ?

Moi j'aurais dit :
_La mère habille *son* enfant /  L'enfant *se fait habiller* par *sa* mère. _

Dans ces contextes, diriez-vous que les phrases passives expriment un état ou une action ? 





> Le club de football professionnel Real Madrid FC *est habillé par BOSS*.
> Il a enfilé des costumes, le Manneken-Pis, mais c'est bien la première fois que le petit bonhomme
> *est habillé par Jean-Paul Gauthier !   *


 À tort ou à raison - le sens étant selon moi « vêtu de la griffe xyz  » je penche pour « état ».
N'hésitez pas à me corriger si je me trompe.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ferris Bueller’s Day Off said:


> So you're saying that _La mère habille l'enfant._ and _L'enfant est habillé par la mère._ could mean the same thing, depending on the context for the latter. Am I right?


When the agent is not specified, the context is key. But when the agent _is_ specified, the passive voice means the same thing as the active voice regardless of context. They are however not equivalent because the passive voice is far less common than the active voice in French. Many phrases in the passive voice therefore sound weird or convoluted and are best avoided.



Nicomon said:


> À tort ou à raison - le sens étant selon moi « vêtu de la griffe xyz » je penche pour « état »


Difficile de trancher, car dire _X est habillé par Y_ revient à dire _Y habille X_, qui est plutôt une action qu'un état…


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, MC.

C'est le genre d'exemples où je préfère la forme passive, que j'évite en général.

Même si c'était _Nike habille Rafael Nadal_...   je ne vois pas vraiment une action, alors que j'en vois une dans
_la mère habille / est en train d'habiller son enfant. _

En fin de compte ce doit être la notion de verbes d'état / verbes d'action que je maîtrise mal.


----------



## Kavin1985

Ca veut dire globalement la même chose. C'est le point de vue qui change. Dans le premier cas on se focalise sur l'enfant, dans le deuxième cas, sur la mère. Tout dépend de la personne que l'on veut faire ressortir.


----------



## Ferris Bueller’s Day Off

Merci bien.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec Kavin.   Je pense que c'est le contraire.
Forme active - premier cas :  on met l'accent sur la mère
Forme passive - deuxième cas :  l'accent est mis sur l'enfant 





> À la voix active le sujet fait l'action, à la voix passive le sujet subit l'action.


 Et si on changeait le verbe ?
_- La mère bat son enfant
- L'enfant est battu par sa mère_

Dans le premier cas, je me révolte contre la mère qui fait l'action.  Dans l'autre, je plains l'enfant qui la subit.
Mais je ne sais pas si les autres feraient la même nuance.


----------



## L'irlandais

Not really.  Since if your find the mother’s slapping the child unacceptable in the first instance, what nuance prevents you from reaching the same conclusion in the second sentence?


----------



## Nicomon

It's like I said... 





Nicomon said:


> Mais je ne sais pas si les autres feraient la même nuance.


  Of course I'm infuriated against the mother in  the second sentence too.
But the focus is on the child.   While it's on the mother in the first one.

What follows is copied from *this page* of the BDL. I'm leaving pronominal aside.


> La voix concerne le sujet du verbe. Elle nous permet d’indiquer que le sujet se trouve soit en situation d’activité, soit en situation de passivité par rapport à l’action exprimée par le verbe. En français, il existe trois voix, qui correspondent à trois situations différentes du sujet : *la voix active, la voix passive *et la voix pronominale.
> 
> À la voix active, le sujet est en situation d'activité; il est actif, agent, c’est-à-dire qu’il fait l’action évoquée par le verbe.
> Le jury *a jugé* le prévenu coupable.
> [...]
> À la voix passive, le sujet est en situation de passivité; il est passif, patient, c’est-à-dire qu’il subit l’action évoquée par le verbe.
> Le prévenu *a été jugé* coupable par le jury.


 Last example and I'm off this thread :


> Passif : *La tour Eiffel* a été construite par le célèbre ingénieur Gustave Eiffel.
> Ici, l'importance est donnée  à la tour Eiffel (sujet).
> Actif :   *Le célèbre ingénieur Gustave Eiffel* a construit la tour Eiffel.
> Ici, l'importance est donnée à Gustave Eiffel.


----------



## Maître Capello

I agree with Nicomon: the main focus is on the subject, whether in the active or passive voice.

_*La mère* habille l'enfant._ / _*La mère* bat son enfant. _→ The focus is on the mother.
*L'enfant*_ est habillé par la mère. / *L'enfant* est battu par sa mère._ → The focus is on the child.


----------



## Kavin1985

oui je suis d'accord, je croyais que les phrases étaient inversées.


----------



## Nicomon

En passant, bienvenue sur les forums,  Kavin.


----------



## Kavin1985

Merci


----------



## Ferris Bueller’s Day Off

Thank you, everyone, for all your replies! They really helped.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Cela devient plus vraisemblable si l'on en fait une habitude :
> 
> _L'enfant est habillé tous les jours à sept heures._


Je ne crois pas que ça change grand-chose : _L’enfant est prêt tous les jours à sept heures._



Nicomon said:


> Dans ces contextes, diriez-vous que les phrases passives expriment un état ou une action ?  À tort ou à raison - le sens étant selon moi « vêtu de la griffe xyz » je penche pour « état ».





Nicomon said:


> Même si c'était _Nike habille Rafael Nadal_... je ne vois pas vraiment une action


Je te rejoins, dans ces contextes, ces tournures me paraissent difficilement pouvoir signifier autre chose que des états : le Manneken-Pis et les footballeurs sont montrés habillés et non en train d’être habillés. Et ces phrases équivalent bien à _X et Y portent la griffe Z_.

Il en irait autrement avec par exemple :
_Ce matin, le Manneken-Pis a été habillé par Jean-Paul Gauthier._
Où l'interprétation stative n'est pas absolument impossible - plus envisageable avec un imparfait -, mais où celle processuelle est très nettement (infiniment) plus probable.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Je ne crois pas que ça change grand-chose : _L’enfant est prêt tous les jours à sept heures._


Je parlais seulement de la possibilité de supprimer l'agent, qui était votre commentaire dans votre précédent message :


k@t said:


> En théorie oui, mais dans ce cas-là, avec cette forme-là, dans la pratique, il me semble difficile de supprimer l'agent.




Ainsi donc, dans la phrase _L'enfant est habillé tous les jours à sept heures_, il peut s'agit tant d'un état que d'une action.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> il peut s'agit tant d'un état que d'une action.


Eh bien, je ne suis justement pas d’accord avec vous sur ce point. Pour moi le seul ajout de _tous les jours à sept heures_ ne favorise pas vraiment l’interprétation _action_, c’est en ce sens que je trouve que ça ne change pas grand-chose.

Autant, il est des cas où l’agent peut sans difficulté être omis :
_L’accord a été signé._

autant dans le cas ci-dessous, ça me parait difficile (impossible sans extension, peu probable avec).
_L’enfant est habillé tous les jours à sept heures _= état / action  voire franchement .
_L’enfant est habillé tous les jours à sept heures par sa nounou _= action.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> autant dans le cas ci-dessous, ça me parait difficile (impossible sans extension, peu probable avec)


C'est pour moi certainement rare, mais non pas « impossible ».


----------



## Nicomon

Personne n'a réagi à ma remarque initiale (post 9),  mais c'est justement l'un des cas où je ferais une nuance entre « être habillé » et « se faire habiller ».

_L'enfant est habillé tous les jours à sept heures_ = état - il est prêt à partir pour l'école / la garderie
_L'enfant se fait habiller tous les jours à sept heures _= action (sans précision de l'agent)


----------

